# new zealand pictures



## vonnagy

been archiving my photos the past couple of weeks. thought i'd share a few that i haven't post here before:


----------



## fadingaway1986

oh good - no one replies to your NZ pictures post either... But then again - i just thought about it - maybe no one goes near mine cause they arent reading who submitted it - and think its yours. and as a few people have decided not to look at your posts anymore - cause you make them jealous - they musnt be looking at mine cause they think i am you..

Yep - sounds good...

I was looking at these going "i have seen these". Then I realised I have your screensaver! Love them all anyway 

- Alecia


----------



## terri

Beautiful as always, Mark...you always seem to know right when to stop the tweaking to get the fullest rich color.  :thumbsup:  

You say these are some older photos?   :scratch:  What beach is this?  It's really wild-looking with all the rocks, and the emptiness.    Looks like it's the middle of nowhere!


----------



## skatephoto

those are beautiful.  those waves look nice too.  would love to go surfing there


----------



## ZacKrohn

wow...I'm speachless...amazing photos and colors as allways...how do you get such great color? is that photoshop? film? good eye?...probally all of the above I assume.


----------



## cowbert098

Beautiful as always.

Have you *ever* taken a bad photograph?


----------



## drdan

Beautiful! 

What system(s) do you use for archiving pictures? Actually I made a detailed post about that in the Q&A forum.


----------



## vonnagy

fadingaway1986 said:
			
		

> oh good - no one replies to your NZ pictures post either... But then again - i just thought about it - maybe no one goes near mine cause they arent reading who submitted it - and think its yours. and as a few people have decided not to look at your posts anymore - cause you make them jealous - they musnt be looking at mine cause they think i am you..
> 
> Yep - sounds good...
> 
> I was looking at these going "i have seen these". Then I realised I have your screensaver! Love them all anyway
> 
> - Alecia



lol, yeppers i think folks are getting bored with my shots. thanks for downloaded my screensaver  hehehehe  Did I miss your NZ shots? holy cow, i'll have to see if i can find them now 



> Have you ever taken a bad photograph?



all the time, you guys miss out on 98.5% of the crap that comes out of my camera 



> how do you get such great color? is that photoshop? film? good eye?...probally all of the above I assume.



I am digital (d10). Most of the these have been post processed in pshop. 



> You say these are some older photos?  What beach is this? It's really wild-looking with all the rocks, and the emptiness. Looks like it's the middle of nowhere!



1 and 2 Bayleys Beach 
3-7 Awhitu Penisula (Hamiltons Gap)
8 Whatipu
9 and 10 Porth Waikato

Most of the time these beaches are quite sparsely populated if at all.



> What system(s) do you use for archiving pictures? Actually I made a detailed post about that in the Q&A forum.



dr dan, you must have posted when i posted. Its not very advanced, I am TDK cd roms, to back up my psd and jpg files. I'll check out your posts about archiving.


----------



## Nytmair

i hate you for taking these pictures..... they're too damn good


----------



## Harpper

Nice Mark once again. The colors are great as usual especially that radioactive neon green color on those rocks.


----------



## canonrebel

vonnagy,  your submissions are always very dramatic.
Like Terri said, you always know when to limit the tweaking at the moment just before it's too much.  Your photoshop technique is so perfected that many viewers couldn't tell the difference.

I'm one of your great admirers.  You are an artist as well as a great photographer.


----------



## Alexandra

Awesome pics!
(I don't get it: there were bones, just layed out like that on the beach?)


----------



## vonnagy

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Awesome pics!
> (I don't get it: there were bones, just layed out like that on the beach?)



Those aren't actually bones, they are pieces of driftwood. When I first approached them I actually thought it was a cow skeleton - cows and sheep sometimes fall off the cliffs to the beach.

Since I am here, I thought I would add a few pictures from my Holiday in the south island from my holiday last october. 

Sorry for posting so many pics - but since i don't have enough time to spend creating new threads, its just easier for me to do it this way. 

Franz Josef Glacier















Milford Sound















Cromwell Area















Gillespie's Beach










Punakaiki




















West Coast South Island




















Authurs Pass


----------



## Verbal

Wow, amazing shots here, but I noticed a couple things, if you don't mind me nitpicking.

First of all, the photoshop jobs are good for the most part, but there are some where the sky meets the hills and the top of the hills are still a little dark because that part wasn't fully erased, and sometimes there's a light stripe above them because you erased too much.  My only other "gripe" is that in many of your shots, I really wish I could see more sky along with the beach!  

But still, I wish I could take photos like that!


----------



## LaFoto

Soooooooooooo cool. I love, love, love the last one! *GREEN - ahhhhh!*
And this is resurrecting an old thread, I say! 

Well, I'm afraid I must do what I thought needed to be done when this first appeared up here: I must move it to the Landscape and Nature Forum. I think it VERY WELL fits in there. But PERFECTLY. Right? 



Actually, the closer I look at the date when this thread was started, the more I think there WAS NO Landscape and Nature Forum at the time ... Heehee - ah well, there is now, and that is where this is now.


----------



## salleh

Oh man..You make me wanna go travel there! its my dream place to take pictures... and your pictures just calling me out to go...


----------



## Digital Matt

Great stuff Mark.  I love the last one.  My wife and I just watched a travel video last night about NZ


----------



## Arch

Outstanding pictures in an outstanding place, you definately made the most of the picture oportunity you had. Looks like all the veterans know what to expect when they see your name, so will i from now on :thumbup:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

Good to see you back here Vonnagy, great shooting.. incredible views!


----------



## Mohain

Great shots. Amazing landscape. But, OMG ... That last shot of the tree is just gob-smakingly good!


----------



## Jeff Canes

Very nice work as usual and don&#8217;t stay a way so long


----------



## Mansi

i cant say much more then BEAUTIFUL! love em... too many to pick a fave 
love your style! thanks for sharing these :d


----------



## doenoe

wow, those pics are awesome.
now i really cant wait till i go to New Zealand. Hope i can take some pics that have a bit of the quality yours got......cause they are truly amazing


----------



## JTHphoto

when i first joined TPF, "vonnagy" was the first name that i learned to watch for in the gallery... i'm glad to see you are still around taking such beautiful photos!  I agree with Mansi, there are too many great photos here to pick a favorite...  wonderful series! :thumbup:


----------

